# Red Rock Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Red Rock is built upon three values: CAFFEINE, CULTURE, and COMMUNITY.

But before we get to that, let's back up.We're all in search of that perfect place, aren't we? A place that feels like home. The music's great, the coffee is hot, the staff is friendly, the restrooms are clean (usually), and we know that when we walk in the door and fork over our hard-earned cash, we'll feel good about it; the food and drink will be a perfect escape, and the atmosphere, vibe, sounds, smells, and conversation&#8230;

More...


----------

